# 9mm ammo grain



## randomwalk101 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi. Just bought a Springfield XD 9mm for home protection. Bought a box of Federal Premium (hollow, 135 grain), box of american eagle (target practice, 115 grain), winchester white box (hollow 147 gr) and winchester white box (target practice 115 gr). all are 9mm luger of course.

Why are difference "grain" ?? Is the bigger the number, the stronger it is?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

randomwalk101 said:


> Hi. Just bought a Springfield XD 9mm for home protection. Bought a box of Federal Premium (hollow, 135 grain), box of american eagle (target practice, 115 grain), winchester white box (hollow 147 gr) and winchester white box (target practice 115 gr). all are 9mm luger of course.
> 
> Why are difference "grain" ?? Is the bigger the number, the stronger it is?


 The higher the grain the more weight to the bullet. The more weight the slower the bullet. The faster the bullet the more apt the hollow point is to open properly, however the 9mm is fast enough to overcome any hindrance due to the added weight. So just make sure your gun works well with whatever your preference in ammo is. In 9mm, 115 grain is the industry standard in target ammo, about the only time you will see a change in weight is in defense ammo. I use 147 gr. Hornady TAP in all my 9mm guns mostly because they work in all my guns and are widely available in my area. You can google 9mm ammo ballistics and come up with a lot more information.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

randomwalk101 said:


> Why are difference "grain" ?? Is the bigger the number, the stronger it is?


There are 7000 grains in a pound, the bigger the number the heavier the bullet.


----------

